

What’s the best music to work to? - yotamros
http://blog.earbits.com/online_radio/whats-the-best-music-to-work-to/

======
thepat
Couple years late to the party I see.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5190622/best-music-to-
pro...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5190622/best-music-to-program-to)

------
kreutz
DJ Mixes - Essential Mix, FACT, RA, etc

